# Headpopper MnT @ IndyHauntfest



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Hauntforum members! 
I will be doing a Make N Take at the Indy HauntFest this year. The project will be my version of the Motorized Headpopper prop as seen right here on Hauntforum. 

A mere $25 purchases the kit including motor, power supply, aluminum, wood, and all hardware necessary to give your graveyard a cool animated prop this year. (head, hands, and tombstone are not included)

Check out Indy Hauntfest and get your pre-show order in before May 30th!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Indy Haunt Fest is coming up quickly! I still have a few kits left for the Headpopper MnT. Anyone who is interested in participating should let me know asap...These kits will be reserved on a first come/first serve basis.
Send me a PM here at Hauntforum or email me at [email protected] for details and to reserve your kit. 
Check out all the events and cool MnT's set for this year's Indy Hauntfest...hope to see you there!


----------

